# The Birdhaus needs your help



## pigpen (Dec 12, 2015)

There's this awesome space in Buffalo NY called the Birdhaus and they need a new roof. They started out as a squat a couple decades ago and somehow, (I can't remember the details) someone owns the place now. I stayed there a few years ago and I've gotta say, it was one of the coolest punk houses/radical spaces that I've had the pleasure to visit. If someone else wants to dig up some more pertinent info or move this thread to a better spot, please do. They've done a lot of cool shit over the years. Seriously, I'm not doing this place any justice with my crappy description, please help, they truly deserve it.

CAW!!


----------



## pigpen (Dec 12, 2015)

From the gofundme page - 

"The Birdhaus is many things to a lot of differerent people. To some of the hundred or so actual residents of the space over the last 10 years it has been everything from a homestead, a social space, a co-op, a wildly ambitious project, a dream house, a punk house, a sanctuary, a squat, an art space, a venue, a fucking victorian era mansion and so much more. But also to us and to the hundreds of guests that have come through town or stayed with us in their time of need it has been a roof over their head. Well folks, the Birdhaus is in need of a new roof. 


After having this conversation with dozens of folks, going in and out of deliberations with housing court, trying to patch the roof incrementally and making it worse and planning to do the whole roof ourselves “next spring,” we’ve decided to crowdsource this motherfucker. I am going to get a competitive priced roof and NOT take the lowest bidder. Fixing the roof has been a burden weighing on the house and holding us down, literally, while not keeping us dry for too many years. Putting a new roof on this space is going to open up a mansion of possibilities and with the evolution our skill sets and growth of our network, explode the possibilities of this place. 


Bird UP to the skies and blanket the houses with our dust, shingle the masses. Sheath the brittle frame of the puny inhabitants of a cold earth. broke hungry and wet anything helps!

-The Birdhaus Collective"


----------



## Tude (Dec 12, 2015)

I forgot about them - cool place!


----------



## couchissatan (Dec 13, 2015)

Ive stayed there a hand full of time a couple years ago. Good people good friends.


----------



## travelingjoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Are the trusses in good shape? I mean does whole thing need redone? Or just shingles? I understand usually a leaking roof means some new plywood,tar paper and shingles. But does it need a complete overhaul. Or what about a tin roof. On top what's there? Just a suggestion


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 19, 2015)

Fucking mad love to the Birdhaus! Without argument, one of the most beautiful, friendly, and cooperative punk projects I've ever been privileged to visit. If I was Easterly, I wouldn't hesitate to grab a hammer and throw in some sweat.


----------

